# Clueless........stumped Once Again, Mead



## 47jchiggins (Jun 19, 2016)

I picked up this re-paint 28" bike over the weekend. It has ND hubs, badge wholes are 2 3/8" apart, interesting fender stays which I thought would be a dead giveaway (but can't find another example)  and the seat  (which may or may not be og to the bike) has part of a wing stamp.  I have no idea what it is so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

I dunno about the rest of it, but that saddle is awesome.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 19, 2016)

I second that on saddle!. Does the frame have small cut off under the bottom bracket? Two small half circles cut out of the edge???


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2016)

I think it's a Mead.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah if no cut outs. Mead


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 19, 2016)

Side holes works for mead ranger, pathfinder...ect badge. fork looks right. Great western, and mead had fenders like that with Unique braces. Actually I see that winged wheel seat on meads also. I am with catfish. Have a good one.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 19, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Yeah if no cut outs. Mead


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2016)

That brownish red under the BB makes me think its  a Mead.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks to all who responded. After catfish calling it and confirmation from Goldenindian, I did some Mead digging and it sure does look like a Mead.  I am still not sure about they year but it appears to be early to mid teens.  I found another saddle with the same stamp and it was on a 1915 Mead.

Todd


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## chitown (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll go with late 1916-1917 Schwinn built Mead. Serial #'s fall in line with the 1,000,000th Schwinn being produced in 1917. 

Great 100 year old machine!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 22, 2016)

Bottom brackets with cutouts as in Fauber or brackets with no cutouts, both used by the king of assembly,  Mead.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 22, 2016)

I actually bought one of these yesterday . 1915 Mead ranger! Excited to see your progress in ours as I do mine!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2016)

Yea, Mead, or Mead made for someone else. Only second time I've seen that chain wheel.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks to all who posted information. I just post this bike in the For Sale Section.

Todd


----------

